# Cattleya walkeriana var. coerulea 'Edward'



## eggshells (May 29, 2013)

Cattleya walkeriana 'Edward' AM/AOS by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2013)

coerulean??


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2013)

Yup! I forgot to put on the title.


----------



## JeanLux (May 29, 2013)

Excellent !!!! What media do you grow it in ? Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2013)

its very pretty.


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Excellent !!!! What media do you grow it in ? Jean



Chc, bit of sphagnum and bits of charcoal. Gravel on top as weight.



Ozpaph said:


> its very pretty.



Thanks!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful!
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful. It looks like the flowers are about as large as the plant.


----------



## Stone (May 29, 2013)

That is really beautiful. No wonder the Japanese have clubs dedicated to just this species.
I purchased an Edward x Mt. Azul a while ago. I hope it turns out like this!
Oz, What does ''coerulean'' mean?


----------



## andre (May 30, 2013)

Very nice! Mine just opened yesterday...


----------



## Paul (May 30, 2013)

that's a very nice one!


----------

